# am i crazy or have ya'll seen people with HHD stuff OUTISDE in their towns!!?!?!?!?!?



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok, so I went on a DA spree the other night, and in a few I went to *I randomly let the ant eater chick choose* they had stuff that IS NOT a PWP...OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was blown away, cause really that's ONE of my main discrepancies with the AC games, especially ACNL...that we cant put certain furniture and stuff like outside!!!! 
 Like for instance one town had the tea cup ride, OUTSIDE!!! How!?!?!?! One place had the iron garden chairs an table all set up with food outside in the backyard of their home!?!? One place had that GIANORMOUS inflatable Resetti by their reset center!!!

  Can someone enlighten me as to HOW this is being done?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 27, 2017)

I've never seen that, but if you saw that, it can be safely assumed that it was done through hacking  That's not something that can happen naturally in the game.


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 27, 2017)

....So someone that had an AWESOME lil picnic set up ON THEIR BEACH(!) **I know the picnic is a PWP but I thought those aren't permitted on the beach...?** hacked their game??? Ugh whatta let down..i for sure was hoping someone was gonna tell me there was a way to do it like...normally..*sigh*


----------



## Rarr01 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah, any unusual PWP's or placements are hacks. I wish we could put at least a few PWP's on the beach without hacking though, it would be a lot easier and a really nice feature.


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 28, 2017)

I heard that if you try and place stuff outside like that it can corrupt your game (that is if you hack)...I don't know why anyone would even risk that! lol call me paranoid!

 Anyways I agree 100% it would be nice to put stuff outside cause lemme tell ya it looked awesome


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

placing items won't corrupt your game if the hacking method hasnt changed since 2015


----------



## fenris (Mar 28, 2017)

I wish the giant items had been added as PWPs instead of furniture.  The teacup ride would be so perfect in a playground area, and I love all things bug-related, so it would've been awesome to put a giant ant model somewhere in my town.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah, definitely hacked. It would be really cool if it was real though!!


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 28, 2017)

Lemme tell ya'll I spent about an hour today WRACKING MY BRAIN trying to remember the names of the towns that id DA'd and saw this stuff, and I couldn't freaking remember for the life of me (itll end up coming to me outta nowhere I'm sure). After I saw the one with the Tea Cup ride (they also had the white carriage outside of their mayors castle house which was all fairy tale themed and amazing) I ran home to MY village, went to the T&T Emporium and order a tea cup ride...well when it arrived and I tried placing it outside and all I got was the usual lil leaf on the ground I was BEYOND DEVESTATED. I couldn't figure it out. I went online and googled "Placing HHD furniture outside in ACNL" and nothing of any info or use came up. So I went baaaack into the dream suite and did a few more DA's...when the last one I was doing for the night, which the ant eater (whom I call Eartha cause I like that name for her) picks for me is ANOTHER TOWN WITH AWESOME PWPS and FURNITURE PLACED *hacked now that I know* ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!!! They had the campsite stuff on their beach, along with the picnic area, there was the lil blow up pool behind one of her villagers homes along with a barbeque and caf? seating table with umbrella! I ALMOST DIED!!! I mean she had such cute lil things all set up, I was almost sure I was missing something but I had a feeling it had been a hacked town though I wasn't sure...*sigh*


----------

